# Polaris Sportsman 500



## Rhe1983 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm writting for my father because of the language problem (yes we're french canadian!).

The ATV : 2008 Polaris Sportsman 500 X2

The problem : 

The back of the ATV swing while riding on a snow trail. We saw on a french problem that's a commun problem on those bikes. When the back wheels are spinning half a turn, the front wheels will engage. 

Someone tell me there's a modification that can be made on the bike to always have the front wheels lock. 

Anyone can help me with that problem?

thanks in advance

Pascal ''Rhe1983'' Rheaume


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately I dont think there is a way to change this. 

The polaris 4 wheel drive systems works on that principle. The front wheels engage when the back wheels slip. I think on a normal length ATV it wouldnt be that noticable but since your's has a longer wheel base I guess thats why it's feels more like the rear end is sliding around a bit, before the front engages.


----------



## Rhe1983 (Feb 23, 2010)

But, what do you think about always putting the voltage on the solenoid to make it engage the 4x4 when you put the button at the 4x4 position? Can we burn the solenoid?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Interesting theory... I'm sure it might work, but not sure if it would hurt the solenoid or not....


----------



## Rhe1983 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a little bit affraid to try it, I don't want to burn the solenoid of my father (if it was mine, will not be the same).

There's a guy in Quebec who pretend to be able to fix that problem, but the cost is 640$. He put 4 new tires with studs and a secret modification, that's the part I want to discover.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well the tires and studs wont have any affect on it I can assure you of that. Let me do a little research and I'll get back to you. Maybe I can find out from someone who knows for sure if it will work or not.


----------



## Rhe1983 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks a lot, I appreciate it !


----------



## octane972 (Jan 22, 2010)

You don't have to worry about wiring the AWD coil to be on all the time because it is on whenever the AWD indicator is on. The mechanism that automatically disengages the front wheels is mechanical and not electrical. You could modify the front gearcase to make the front wheel stay engaged, but you might want to try running larger diameter tires on the front than on the rear. A small increase in front tire diameter may reduce the amount the rear has to spin before the front engages, but if you make them too much bigger the front will stay engaged all the time. The front staying engaged may seem like what you want, but it will cause increased steering effort and tire wear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I couldnt find anything anywhere that said you could modify it to make it work like I think you are wanting...


----------



## Rhe1983 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think we should try the tires!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah i'd try the tires...but i don't think your going to get around it....Muddie49


----------

